# Anime Fighting Fan-Game



## Megadoomer (Oct 12, 2006)

I am planning to make a fighting game using Game Maker where all of the playable characters are from various animes. I was thinking that there would be around 50 playable characters, but so far, I've only thought of potential movesets for three. Here's what I've come up with so far:



Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)​
Information: 
TECHNIQUES​• Possible Attacks: See here - Non-masaic (ignore Gomu Gomu no Axe, Cannon, and Storm, along with any Jet and Gigant moves, which will be incorporated into Gears 2 and 3)
• Power-Up: Gear 2 (skin changes to red, attacks become Jet versions, strength up, speed up, stamina down), Gear 3 (attacks become Gigant versions, strength up greatly, speed down greatly, time limit: 60 seconds, Luffy becomes small and weak for a minute after the time limit is up, and returns to his base form after the time limit for the small form is up)
• Super Attack 1: Gomu Gomu no Axe (stretches his leg upwards and brings it rocketing down into the ground, creating a shockwave)
• Super Attack 2: Gomu Gomu no Cannon (punches hundreds of times, and finishing off with a Gomu Gomu no Bazooka which sends the opponent flying backwards)
• Ultimate Attack: Gomu Gomu no Storm (knocks opponent into the air and performs a series of rapid, powerful, and fast punches while spinning in midair (Jet and Gigant versions in Gears 2 and 3, respectively))
STATS​• STRENGTH: 6/10
• SPEED: 4/10
• STAMINA: 5/10

• Gear 2 STRENGTH: 7/10
• Gear 2 SPEED: 7/10
• Gear 2 STAMINA: 6/10

• Gear 3 STRENGTH: 10/10
• Gear 3 SPEED: 4/10
• Gear 3 STAMINA: 7/10
INTRO/OUTRO​• Intro: Luffy, already on-screen, does some warm-up stretches
• Victory Pose: Luffy pulls some meat out of his pockets and eats it
SPRITES (if available): 





Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo (Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo)​
Information: 
TECHNIQUES​• Possible Attacks: Fist of the Nose Hair (using his nose hairs as whips), punches, kicks, basically anything else (can parody other animes or mangas, could do combo attacks with Bo-bobo NPCs, could just do something wacky and bizarre)
• Power-Up: Bobopatch (fuses with Don Patch, strength up, speed up, stamina up (only if Don Patch isn't playable)), Denbo (fuses with Dengakuman, strength down, speed up, stamina up from base)
• Super Attack 1: Giant Ro-bobo Punch (the giant robot Bo-bobo from the Gunkan/Captain Battleship fight punches the opponent)
• Super Attack 2: Bo-bobo Roulette (a giant roulette wheel appears, and a random, heavily-damaging effect occurs)
• Ultimate Attack: Super Hyper Ultra Mega Fist of the Nose Hair: It’s a Wonderful Nose Hair Life (after a montage of all the pain that the opponent goes under (taken from Bo-bobo manga panels of the same attack), Bo-bobo tackles the opponent and knocks them into the air while being carried up by a wave of people. Once he gets high enough, the wave of people disappears, and Bo-bobo smashes the opponent into the ground) 
STATS​• STRENGTH: 5/10
• SPEED: 5/10
• STAMINA: 5/10


Bobopatch STRENGTH: 7/10
Bobopatch SPEED: 6/10
Bobopatch STAMINA: 8/10


Denbo STRENGTH: 4/10
Denbo SPEED: 9/10
Denbo STAMINA: 7/10
INTRO/OUTRO​• Intro: a giant afro falls into the arena, it opens, and Bo-bobo jumps out of it
• Victory Pose: Bo-bobo turns so his back faces the screen, his nose hairs blowing in the wind
SPRITES (if available):





Rock Lee (Naruto)​
Information: 
TECHNIQUES​• Possible Attacks: Punches and kicks, Dynamic Entry (flying kick), Leaf Gale (sweep kick to knock the opponent off their feet), Leaf Whirlwind (duck, followed by a powerful upward kick), Leaf Rising Wind (swift upward kick), Leaf Great Whirlwind (a powerful leap forward followed by a spinning kick with both legs in succession, the second kick being aimed lower in case the intended target ducks the first)
• Power-Ups: Remove Weights (weights thrown as projectiles, speed up), Activate Fifth Gate (skin turns red, strength up, speed up, stamina up, stamina slowly drains)
• Super Attack 1: Front Lotus (kicks the opponent into the air, wraps his bandages around them, and pile-drives them into the ground)
• Super Attack 2: Reverse Lotus (knocks opponent into the air, does a series of near-invisible taijutsu moves, pulls them towards him with his bandages, and punches the opponent in the stomach, sending them into the ground) (requires ‘Activate Fifth Gate’ Lee)
• Ultimate Attack: Drunken Rampage (Lee becomes drunk and performs a series of incredibly painful unpredictable taijutsu moves on the opponent)
STATS​• Base STRENGTH: 5/10
• Base SPEED: 6/10
• Base STAMINA: 4/10

• Weightless STRENGTH: 5/10
• Weightless SPEED: 7/10
• Weightless STAMINA: 4/10

• 5th Gate STRENGTH: 8/10
• 5th Gate SPEED: 10/10
• 5th Gate STAMINA: 7/10

INTRO/OUTRO​• Intro: Lee jumps into the arena and clenches his fist, fire coming out of his eyes.
• Victory Pose: Lee gives the Nice Guy Pose to the screen.
SPRITES (if available): 



If you can think of any movesets for other characters, please post them here.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a valiant idea.  Just make sure to try and work in a fun system since anime fighters have a bad rap....though it's all dependant on what the game allows you to do anyway.  Either way good luck with the project


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

Very intresting i hope it goes well for you. Have fun making it and i hope you make a great game


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 13, 2006)

Uh...Good luck, because you're gonna need a lot of it to make a good fighting game.


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds fun.  it's easier if u based it on existing fighters from other fighting games.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 14, 2006)

I already have a basic engine worked out, but since I don't know how to program A.I. with Game Maker, I'm going to start with VS. Mode. If possible, I will try to include online play. I will include the next seven characters that are posted into the first demo.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet, sweet, sweet.

I'd like to make some contributions:

- Base Luffy and Lee should both be a bit stronger.
- Gear 3 Luffy should have a speed of 4.  Gear 3 slows him down, but not by that much.
- A power up for Bobobo should be Bobo-Patch, providing Don Patch isn't going to be playable.

Now, some characters:

Roronoa Zoro
- Have his attacks be Onigiri, and other attacks he used early on.
- Special 1: Hitouryuu Sanjyuroku Pound Hou (1 sword style, 36 Pould Cannon)
- Special 2: Santouryuu Ougi: Sannen Seikai (prolly a mispelling or two there, but it's the 3 Sword Style Ultimate Attack: Three Thousand Worlds aka what he used against Mihawk)
- Ultimate Attack: Asura (You'd probably be better at thinking how it'll work than I would be)

Strength: 6/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 7/10

Naruto
- Well, since he doesn't have any real attacks, either Kage Bunshin combos or just reckless attacks
- Power up: Kyuubi, whatever level you think is good
- Special 1: Uzumaki Naruto Rendan
- Special 2: Rasengan
- Ultimate: Oodama Rasengan (not like I even know anything about it, due to not reading the manga )

Strength: 4/10
Speed: 5/10
Stamina: 9/10

I dunno about Kyuubi, you decide the level then decide the stats.

Ichigo
- Slashes and stuff
- Power up: Bankai
- Special 1: Getsuga Teshou
- Special 2: Rapid slashes (usable only in Bankai)
- Ultimate: Hollow Ichigo (Ichigo will rip off the mask when the attack's over)

Strength: 6/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 5/10

Bankai:
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 8/10
Stamina: 5/10

Ranma:
- Meh
- Power up: Meh again
- Special 1: Chestnuts roasting over an open fire
- Special 2: The attack he used to counter Shishi Hokodan
- Ultimate: That one attack he used when he lost all of his strength and he needed to bring someone into a perfect spiral then punch (Counter attack)

Strength: 5/10
Speed: 6/10
Stamina: 4/10

Usopp:
- Hammer, slingshot, maybe some dials and spike traps, and perhaps a distraction attack with Usopp Wagomu
- Power up: Sogeking! (With Kabuto)
- Special 1: Wine + Kaenboshi
- Special 2: Impact Dial
- Ultimate: Usopp Pound

Strength: 3/10
Speed: 7/10
Stamina: 8/10

Sogeking:
(Only change is strength up to 5)


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 14, 2006)

Use MUGEN...

Wait... why is drunken Lee stronger than 5 gates Lee??....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 14, 2006)

OmniStrife said:


> Wait... why is drunken Lee stronger than 5 gates Lee??....


yeah, I was wondering that too.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I guess I could change Drunken Lee's strength, since he can't be hurt during the short time that he's in that state, and I'm adding in Bobopatch (possibly) and Denbo, along with changing some stats, but to my knowledge, MUGEN doesn't allow online play, while Game Maker does. As well, I'm not very skilled with making characters, title screens, etc. for MUGEN, while I can do it easily with Game Maker.


----------



## tirkaro (Oct 14, 2006)

OOOH! this looks like a nice idea. but lemme give you some advice. hopefully you have the engine worked out. because fighting game engines for GM arent the easiest thing in the world. if you do have the engine, congrats.  

now spriting for fighting games arent too easy. well, actually, it depends on what kind of sprite style this is. if its one of those street fighter style sprites, then this might take quite a while. one advice I have is to take a picture of an anime/manga character from a side view (I'm sure you'll find one) and copy it, lower the quality of it.(make it so that only the outline and the outline for the details are left in, and save the simple color pallette.) now color it in, and sprite in the smaller details. dont forget about shading. and use that one sprite as the base for the rest of the sprites.  the thing about sprites for fighting games is that they have large spritesheets, so each character takes a while. also be sure to use as many ripped sprites as you can,  to save time. 

be sure to make a demo, and make sure the demo makes a big splash. if you post the demo at the GM forums, then I'm sure you'll get a lot more teammates. 

also, is this game for any anime at all, or just specifically shonen jump anime?


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 14, 2006)

The sprites won't necessarily be Street Fighter style; they're probably going to be more like Jump Superstars style if I have to make them custom. I was already planning to make a demo, but posting it at the GM forums as well is a good idea! Thanks! As far as the characters go, the game can have characters from any anime at all!


----------



## Masaki (Oct 14, 2006)

Any anime?  That makes things easier.

I previously had to look at your past posts to see what anime threads you posted in.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a good advice because my previous post didn't say much. When you're done or have somwhat of a demo, send it here for these guys to test out . If you fail to impress these guys in any way, the game is too weak, and they'll probably find the most broken thing in your game for you. Then again that's if you spark an interest.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are some sprites I found for the suggested characters:
Roronoa Zoro​


Naruto Uzumaki​


Ichigo Kurosaki​Normal: 
Bankai: 
Hollow: 

Ranma Saotome​Normal: member
member
Girl (possible transformation): member

Usopp​
(Sorry, no Sogeking sprites yet.)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 15, 2006)

^Ranma is too top tier.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 15, 2006)

Ed Elric:

- Automail blade and random alchemy attacks
- No powerups
- Special 1: Transmute a cannon
- Special 2: Transmute and attack with a random melee weapon
- Ultimate: Giant stone hand grabs enemy, crushes, and then crumbles, with all of the rocks falling on enemy.

Strength: 5/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 5/10

I think I had better ideas for Ed, but I forgot them.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 16, 2006)

And now, the last character to be in the demo!



Himura Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)​
Information: 

-sword swings, and Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu attacks
-no transformations
-Super Attack 1: Hiten Mitsurugi-Ryū: Ryūsōsen (Dragon's Nest Strike, a super-fast succession of sword strikes aimed at random locations)
-Super Attack 2: Hiten Mitsurugi-Ryū: Ryūtsuishōsen (Dragon Hammer Flight Strike, an overhead double-handed swing followed by an upward double-handed slash)
-Ultimate Attack: Amakakeru Ryū no Hirameki (Heavens Bridging Dragon Spark, two slashes, with the second one being more powerful than the first)

-Strength: 5/10
-Speed: 8/10
-Stamina: 4/10

SPRITES: 

You can still nominate characters if you choose to, but I'm going to start work on the demo now.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 16, 2006)

Power up for Ranma: Cat Fu (have Shampoo jump in as a cat)

Strength, Speed, and Stamina all increase by 2.


----------



## fernir (Oct 17, 2006)

cool  good luck with it i hope it will be good game


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 18, 2006)

I've noticed that so far, this game doesn't have any villains in it. Although this character probably won't be in the demo, and he's not considered a villain any more, I've thought of a moveset for him, and I'm adding him in.



*Gaara (Naruto)*​Information:  
TECHNIQUES
-sand jutsu, including his so-called ‘ultimate’ defenses
-Power-Ups: human-sized Shukaku (strength, speed, and stamina up)
-Super Attack 1: Sand Drizzle
-Super Attack 2: Desert Funeral
-Ultimate Attack: Full-Sized Shukaku (transforms into full-Shukaku and attacks the opponent)
STATS
Base Strength: 5/10
Base Speed: 3/10
Base Stamina: 7/10
Shukaku Strength: 9/10
Shukaku Speed: 5/10
Shukaku Stamina: 8/10
INTRO/OUTRO
Intro: appears in a cloud of sand
Victory Pose: sends a pair of sand hands flying at the opponent with the intent of strangling them
SPRITES:


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Oct 18, 2006)

Inuyasha
-Attacks: sword slashes, excorcising claws of steel/iron reaver soul stealer/sankon tesso, blades of blood/hijin kesso
-Power Ups: 
 -Dragon-scale Tetsusaiga (for every super blocked, strength increases by 1 point, if strength exceeds 8, Inuyasha recieves damage every time a super is blocked, using supers returns strength to normal), 
 -Youkai Inuyasha w/Powerless Tetsusaiga (strength, stamina, and speed increase, supers disabled, lasts for 15 seconds)
Reference for Youkai Inuyasha w/Powerless Tetsusaiga (scroll down)
Link removed
-Super 1: Kaze no Kizu/Wind Scar
-Super 2: Bakuryuha/Backlash Wave (Power increases if used during opponent's super)
-Super 3: Kongo Soha/Adamant Barrage

Standard Stats:
Strength: 6
Speed: 4
Stamina: 5

Youkai Inuyasha Stats:
Strength: 7
Speed: 5
Stamina:6

Sprites


Link removed

That's all I could find in the way of sprites.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Shukaku Gaara should be a bit slower and a bit stronger.

Villians... hm...

Enel
- Lightning and staff attacks
- Power up: 200 million volts... that one lightning titan thing he did at the end right before being beaten
- Special: Judgement
- Special: Grab enemy and shock the hell out of them
- Ultimate: Raigo

Strength: 5/10
Speed: 10/10
Stamina: 4/10

200 million volts:
Strength: 8/10
Speed: 6/10
Stamina: 7/10


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 21, 2006)

I will be starting work on the demo today, beginning with Luffy, Naruto, and Ichigo. While I'm at it, can anyone think of ideas for possible stages in the game? All I need is the name of the stage, what series it's from, and what notable events happened in that place during the events of the anime/manga. So far, I've come up with the Going Merry (One Piece, the Straw Hat Pirates' former ship) and the Chunin Exam Prelims (Naruto, the site of the 3rd Round preliminary matches of the Chunin Exams (which included fights such as Lee vs. Gaara, Neji vs. Hinata, etc.))


----------



## MightyWhitey (Oct 21, 2006)

Peewee's Playhouse would make an awesome stage.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 21, 2006)

The top of a random high school.  It doesn't matter what anime it's from, they all look the same.

The place where Ichigo and Byakuya fought.

Also, Byakuya:

- Shunpo combos
- Power up: Bankai
- Special 1: Shikai
- Special 2: That lightning attack that he used to injure Ichigo before he went Hollow
- Ultimate: The finisher attack at the end


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Oct 22, 2006)

Stages: 
Kami's Lookout (Dragonball Z)- where Kami-sama resides; in Dragonball, Goku was trained there, and in Dragonball Z, Majin Buu fought with Gotenks there (in the movie "Dead Zone" and a filler arc in Dragonball Z, Garlic Junior fought with Gohan, Krillin, Piccolo, and, in the movie, Goku); it is also where one accesses the Hyperbolic Time Chamber/Room of Space and Time;

Dark Tournament Ring (Yu Yu Hakusho)- the ring where the battles of the Dark Tournament arc of Yu Yu Hakusho were fought;  during many of the fights, it was damaged, and by the end of the finals, the surrounding stands have several large holes through them, and the ring itself was completely destroyed;

Kamiya Kashin Dojo (Rurouni Kenshin)- where the main characters reside and where Kaoru trains Yahiko;  Kenshin fought with Hajime Saito here;


----------



## Masaki (Oct 22, 2006)

Perhaps we should actually add some of those animes in character-wise.

Would DBZ be too overpowered?


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't think so, as long as their stats are somewhat balanced (in other words, just because they're Dragon Ball Z characters, and many of them can destroy planets, it doesn't mean that they're more powerful in the game than everyone else). To tell you the truth, I was thinking of adding Goku or Gotenks in myself.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 22, 2006)

Goku:
- Punch, ki, etc.
- Power ups: Well, it's pretty hard to say which level of SS to go to.  Probably 1 and 3.
- Special 1: Kamehameha
- Special 2: Super Dragon Fist
- Ultimate: Spirit Bomb


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 23, 2006)

Dun dun dun dun! It's Gotenks!

Gotenks (Dragon Ball Z)​-punches, kicks, Ki blasts
-power-ups: Super Saiyan 1 and 3 (or at least Super Saiyan 3)
-Super 1: Galactic Doughnuts
-Super 2: Saiko No Kogeki (giant energy beam from the mouth)
-Ultimate: Super Ghost Kamikaze Attack

Strength: 5/10
Speed: 5/10
Stamina: 4/10
Super Saiyan Strength: 7/10
Super Saiyan Speed: 6/10
Super Saiyan Stamina: 6/10
Super Saiyan 3 Strength: 9/10
Super Saiyan 3 Speed: 7/10
Super Saiyan 3 Stamina: 7/10


----------



## DreamingGod (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, this looks awsome. I hope you'll post a demo. 

Hmmm, You could add Freiza for a not-too-powerful-but-powerful Villian. 

But thats the only Villian Idea I  could come up with...


----------



## Masaki (Oct 23, 2006)

Forgot the stats.  Just make them all five, and all go up by 2 for each form if you're giving him only two forms.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

@Masaki wat r u smoking?

Zoro Speed: 4/10?!?!
Ichigo Strenght 6/10??!?!?

Should be

Zoro speed 8/10
Ichigo Strenght 8/10


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Looks at other stats.

I'm just going to take a wild guess here and say he was trying to keep the characters balanced,  as opposed to making characters who are super fast, uber strong, and can take more hits than Superman.  But hey, that's just me.

By the way, Zoro's main attribute is his strength, not his speed.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 23, 2006)

HyperBlade13537 said:


> *Looks at other stats.
> 
> I'm just going to take a wild guess here and say he was trying to keep the characters balanced,  as opposed to making characters who are super fast, uber strong, and can take more hits than Superman.  But hey, that's just me.
> 
> By the way, Zoro's main attribute is his strength, not his speed.



Thanks, you just saved me from actually having to answer.


----------



## Megadoomer (Oct 24, 2006)

Prepare yourselves for a character fitting the 'character that nobody saw coming, but manages to get into the game anyways' (a la Mr. Game and Watch in SSBM, Link/Heihachi/Spawn in Soul Calibur 3, Kuma in Tekken) stereotype that seems to exist in video games nowadays!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










L (Death Note)​
Information:  (WARNING: INCREDIBLY HUGE SPOILERS FOR DEATH NOTE! No, I am not kidding.) For those who wish to avoid the spoilers, L is a world-famous detective that was hired to find out who is murdering people without being near them, and have that person arrested. The person is Light Yagami, the son of one of the members of the Investigation Team that works with L, who has the notebook of a Death God. L could be called 'too smart', because he doesn't act on anything until he is 100% sure.
-kicks, throwing half-eaten bad-tasting desserts, using a tennis racket like a club.
-Power-Ups: none
-Super 1: Doing Research (L digs through a large pile of folders, diagrams, and boxes, throwing everything a long distance behind him. Whatever hits the opponent damages them)
-Super 2: Killer Serve (pulling out a tennis racket and a tennis ball, L hits the ball into the opponent many times with powerful force)
-Ultimate: Calling In Back-Up (A bus (driven by members of the Investigation Team) drives on screen, plowing into the opponent, and a helicopter falls from the sky and lands on them shortly after. Police surround the opponent, shooting them while L watches.)

Strength: 3/10
Speed: 6/10
Stamina: 8/10

SPRITES: 
(They were the only ones available as of now.)










Do you think it's a good idea to put this character in?


----------



## Masaki (Oct 24, 2006)

Sure.  It'd be better than putting in Light, who can just look below the enemy's health bar and write their name down.

Edit:  Oh yeah, he's going to get those Shinigami eyes, right?  *watches the anime only*


----------



## DreamingGod (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm, How bout Yusuke?

Yusuke Urameshi



Stats:

6/10 Str
5/10 Speed
6/10 Stam

Forms:
Yōkai Form

+1 Str
+2 speed
+1 Stam
 Special Attacks: Demon Gun

Attacks: Punchs, Kicks
Specials: Spirit Gun
Special 2: Spirit Shoutgun
Special 3: Rei Kō Dan 

I think thats good!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 25, 2006)

Megadoomer said:


> Prepare yourselves for a character fitting the 'character that nobody saw coming, but manages to get into the game anyways' (a la Mr. Game and Watch in SSBM, Link/Heihachi/Spawn in Soul Calibur 3, Kuma in Tekken) stereotype that seems to exist in video games nowadays!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ah yeah. I love L, and it would be cool to see him in your fighting game, with the tennis racket and desserts.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those spirites look good too. It could be kinda cool if you somehow import Watari into one of the specials, as he aided L in a variety of ways, such as being a sniper and such.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Oct 30, 2006)

Guts (a.k.a. The Black Swordsman) (Berserk)
-Attacks: primarily sword slashes, with an arrow firing move
-Power up: None
-Super 1: sword combo
-Super 2: Fires arm cannon
-Ultimate Move: Berserker Armor sword combo

Stats:
Strength: 8
Speed: 3
Stamina: 6


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 30, 2006)

You should play Jump Superstars on the DS- it pretty much has most of the anime characters you have discussed, and its also a fighting game 

You could pretty much just copy some of the movesets and stage ideas from there and transfer them over


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 30, 2006)

HyperBlade13537 said:


> Guts (a.k.a. The Black Swordsman) (Berserk)
> -Attacks: primarily sword slashes, with an arrow firing move
> -Power up: None
> -Super 1: fires a volley of arrows from his crossbow
> ...



His ultimate should be Berserk Armor mode.

Also, those stats are kinda low.  In the manga, his speed at times is at least a 6, and is stamina is DEFINITELY a 10.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Oct 30, 2006)

I know I made the stats low, but I was trying to keep him balanced.  However, good idea on the Berserker armor as an ultimate.  I'll edit my previous post.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

Well the stats you put up are good for balancing issues.  If you give them the stats directly related to the series, then there will be so much over powering that it'd be pretty hard to use the variety.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 31, 2006)

Which is EXACTLY why I didn't give Goku all 999/10's.  However, this one may go over the top for speed...

Sonic:
- Some punches, Sonic Spin, jumping attacks, Figure 8 move
- Super Sonic
- Sonic Wind (from SA2:Battle)
- Sonic Spin (the aerial one, homing) a few times
- Ultimate: Create a tornado, Sonic Heroes style, and Homing Attacks a few times.

Stats:
Strength: 4
Speed: 8
Stamina: 6

Super Sonic:
Strength: 5
Speed: 10 (maybe make him the fastest in the game like he should be)
Stamina: 8

Shadow:
- same as Sonic
- Super Shadow
- Chaos Spear
- Chaos Control (stop enemy for 5 seconds)
- Everything's the same as Sonic, including stats

Tails:
- Flight judo stuff, tail attacks
- Turbo Tails (yes, this does exist)
- Fly + attack combo
- Missile attack (unless you can find something better)
- The Tornado comes down for a Power Laser attack

Note that in the comics, he's the Chosen One.  I've yet to find what kinds of powers he has.

Stats: 
Strength: 4
Speed: 6
Stamina: 7

Turbo Tails (he's red, by the way)
Strength: 6
Speed: 8
Stamina: 8


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 3, 2006)

Aaaah!  I can't believe I didn't think of this before!

Guyver I (Guyver)
-Attacks:  Punches, Kickes, high frequency blades, head laser, pressure cannon
-Super 1: Sonic Orbs (emits a high pitched noise, causing damage)
-Super 2: Megasmasher (pulls open chest plates, firing a HUGE laser)
-Ultimate: Transforms into Gigantic and fires Giga Smasher

Stats:
Strength: 6
Speed: 6
Stamina: 4, but slowly recovers over time

Image Reference
Link removed
Guyver AMVs found on youtube that show most of his abilities (left out sonic orbs)
Link removed
Link removed

The episode where he uses the Sonic Orbs (uses them at initially at 08:15, then attacks with them at 08:23).
Link removed

The episode where he uses the Guyver Gigantic
Link removed


----------



## Megadoomer (Nov 11, 2006)

This is my idea for the story of the game. Feel free to comment or critique it.

Ten years after Tetsuo had found him, Akira was brought back to life as part of an experiment by a radical wing of the Neo-Tokyo government.  However, once his life was restored, he went out of control. After destroying Neo-Tokyo, he warped himself to another dimension and was never heard from for 50 years.

During those fifty years in the other dimension, Akira had developed his psychic powers to god-like proportions. Now, he could create planets by forcing molecules together to create landmasses, or destroy them with ease.  He quickly grew bored after reaching his limitations, so with nothing else to do, he decided to destroy the universe and all of the inferior creatures in it.  The amount of psychic power that he would have to use to do this would basically kill him, but he would at least survive, and it would give him something to do. His mind had been warped horribly over those fifty years, so he considered this his only possible action that he could take to relieve himself of his boredom and insanity.

Horrified by this, Belldandy teleported a wide assortment of heroes, villains, and those in-between so they would be in the same dimension as Akira. Upon their arrival, the dimension changed so it resembled certain pieces of their homelands. Akira sensed their presences, and sent a telepathic message to them all.

“Greetings. I am Akira, an omnipotent psychic. I assume that someone else, probably a god, teleported you here, since you are all too weak to have gotten here yourselves. Anyways, this makes my plans a bit more interesting. I was planning to destroy the universe, but I will allow you to try to stop me. If you manage to beat me, then the person who sent you here will probably greatly reward you. I am located in the center of this dimension.” Using his powers, Akira makes a giant sphere of ice that is visible from all parts of the dimension. “You may begin now. You have twenty-four hours before I decide to blow the universe to hell. That is all.”

Some of the warriors wanted to stop Akira from blowing up the universe. Others wanted to beat him so they could gain his powers. A few wanted the rewards that they thought they would get. But, their goal was clear: to defeat Akira.

(I'll try to come up with a moveset for Akira and Belldandy)


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 12, 2006)

And here I was thinking that this topic had been deleted or something.  Anyway, that story sounds pretty good (although I have no idea who Akira is).


----------



## Megadoomer (Nov 12, 2006)

Akira is from the movie with the same name.
Information on the Movie: 
Information on the Character: 

I had heard of the movie before, and after doing some research, I thought that he'd be a good villain for this game.

As well, here's my movesets for some characters:

Sanji (One Piece)​
-basic attacks: kicks
-transformations/power-ups: "Love Cook" (only occurs when fighting against female characters. Stamina goes up, but strength goes down)
-Super 1: Anti Manner Kick Course (short range, but insanely powerful)
-Super 2: Concasse
-Ultimate: Flambage Shot (move used to defeat Jyabura)

STATS
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 7/10

Sprites: 


Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)​-basic attacks: Rose Whip, other plant-based attacks
-transformations/power-ups: Yoko Kurama (strength, speed, stamina go up)
-Super 1: Deathbringer Weed (starts off as a projectile)
-Super 2: Bloodsucking Plant
-Ultimate: Tree of Depravity

STATS
Strength: 4/10
Speed: 7/10
Stamina: 4/10
Yoko Strength: 7/10
Yoko Speed: 8/10
Yoko Stamina: 7/10

Sprites: 

GO NOW!!!!

Guilmon (Digimon)​-basic attacks: clawing, kicking, fireballs
-transformations/power-ups: Gallantmon (strength up, speed up)
-Super 1: Rock Breaker (Guilmon, charges forward while smashing his claws into the ground)/Royal Saber (Gallantmon, charges forward while his lance is covered in electricity)
-Super 2: Pyro Barrage (Guilmon, shoots out a lot of Pyro Spheres)/Shield of the Just (Gallantmon, fires a large energy beam from his shield)
-Ultimate: Crimson Mode - Invincible Sword (digivolves into Gallantmon Crimson mode, no matter what form he's in, and flies around the arena at an incredibly fast speed while slashing with his sword)

STATS
Strength: 7/10
Speed: 3/10
Stamina: 6/10
Gallantmon Strength: 9/10
Gallantmon Speed: 6/10
Gallantmon Stamina: 6/10

Sprites: 
GO NOW!!!!
GO NOW!!!!


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 18, 2006)

Sagara Sanosuke
Attacks:  Punches, kicks.
Super 1: Zanbatou strike.
Super 2: Futae no Kiwami on the ground, creating a dirt wave.
Ultimate:  The 3 hit version of Futae no Kiwami he used on Yukyuzan Anji.

Stats:
Strength: 7
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5

Sprites:


Kid Goku (Dragonball)
Attacks: punches, kicks, Nyoi-bo/Power Pole attacks, Kintoun/Flying Nimbus dash
Super 1: Kamehameha
Super 2: Nyoi-bo combo
Ultimate:Kamehameha Rocket Punch

Stats:
Strength: 5
Speed: 7
Stamina: 3

Sprites:


----------



## Megadoomer (Nov 20, 2006)

*FRIEZA (DRAGON BALL Z)*
-punches, kicks, tail-whips, ki blasts
-power-ups: Cyborg Frieza
-Super 1: Death Beam
-Super 2: Homing Ki Disk (threw it at Goku at the tail-end of the fight)
-Ultimate: Death Ball (giant energy ball used to kill Bardock, Goku's father, along with a bunch of other warriors that were opposing him at the time)

Strength: 7/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 6/10
Cyborg Strength: 9/10
Cyborg Speed: 7/10
Cyborg Stamina: 5/10

*DIO BRANDO (JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE (PART 3))*
-punches, kicks, throwing knives
-power-ups: Summon 'The World' (his stand appears beside him)
-Super 1: Knife World (waves his arm, and a large amount of knives fall on a large area front of him)
-Super 2: Vampirism (dashes forward with his hand outstretched. If he grabs someone, he drains some of their health from them.)
-Ultimate: Steamroller (drops a steamroller on the opponent. If 'The World' is summoned, time is stopped and the attack always hits)

Strength: 6/10
Speed: 6/10
Stamina: 6/10
World Strength: 8/10
World Speed: 6/10
World Stamina: 7/10

*TOKORO TENNOSUKE (BOBOBO-BO BO-BOBO)*
-punches, Nu-based attacks
-no power-ups
-Super 1: Snake Heads (unsure of official name) (five reptilian heads come out of Tennosuke's body and lunge at the opponent, breaking off and going their separate ways)
-Super 2: Self-Love (wearing a sash and dunce cap that say 'I (heart) Tokoroten' in Japanese, Tennosuke vows to show how much he loves tokoroten jelly by launching into a fierce combo attack)
-Ultimate: Nu Exorcism (dressed completely with articles of clothing that are covered in the symbol of Nu, Tennosuke throws his beads into the air. The beads arrange into a giant 'Nu' symbol, and the opponent is damaged as smaller Nu symbols collide with them)

Strength: 4/10
Speed: 6/10
Stamina: 7/10


----------



## Masaki (Nov 22, 2006)

So, how's the game coming?

And Kid Goku's stamina should be much higher, and his speed should be much lower.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Nov 24, 2006)

I seem to recall Kid Goku's weak point being that he tended to tire in long fights and weaken as he got hungry.  I also recall him being able to move so fast that normal people, and even skilled fighters, couldn't track him, or at points, even see him.  That's why I made his stats as such.  In hindsight, however, making him move as fast as Sonic does seem a little ridiculous, and a stamina of 2 is just sad.  I'll adjust the stats a little.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I remember now.  He used to get hungry after Kamehamehas.


----------



## Megadoomer (Nov 28, 2006)

Masaki said:


> So, how's the game coming?



Luffy is done for the most part, and I'm starting Naruto. As well, to get the demo released much faster, I will only put in 4 characters: Goku, Luffy, Naruto, and Ichigo. Here are two more movesets:

*DON PATCH (Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo)*

-punches, kicks, the Don Patch sword, nonsensical actions
-power-ups: Patchbobo (the fusion that has the power to fuse any two objects or people together to make a somewhat-effective weapon), Ikarin Patch (a golden Don Patch with wings)
-Super 1: Bruce Lee Shinken (the move he used to defeat Purupuu/Kittypoo (one of the Four Heavenly Kings of the Maruhage Empire) and T-800)
-Super 2: Galic Gun? (transforming into Vegeta, which he does in a chapter parodying Dragon Ball Z, Don Patch uses one of Vegeta's standard attacks)
-Ultimate: Unlock Potential (the description of this move will be kept a secret until Don Patch is put into the game. All I'm saying now is that Hatenkou 'unlocks' Don Patch's potential, and Don Patch transforms into something)

-Strength: 4/10
-Speed: 4/10
-Stamina: 3/10
-Patchbobo Strength: 5/10
-Patchbobo Speed: 6/10
-Patchbobo Stamina: 6/10
-Ikarin Patch Strength, Speed, Stamina: 9/10




*(NOTE: Even though Don Patch is playable, Bo-bobo will still have Bobopatch as a form. Why? It's Bo-bobo! It doesn't have to make sense!)*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOUICHI HIRUMA (Eyeshield 21)*

-machine-gun fire, tackling (not very damaging), throwing footballs, firing bazookas
-power-ups: none
-Super 1: Tank Barrage (Hiruma jumps into a tank that appears, fires straight forward a few times, and jumps out)
-Super 2: Devil Bat Blitz (Hiruma blows a whistle. Every member of the Deimon Devil Bats, excluding Hiruma, but including Mamori, Suzuna, Cerberus, Doburoku, and the constantly-in-the-background Ishimaru, who hits the opponent last)
-Ultimate: Programmer Blackmail (Hiruma blackmails the programmer into heavily damaging (to the point of near-death) one of the characters in the fight.
*25% chance of one of the fighters other than Hiruma getting affected (75% if it's a 2-player fight, 33% if it's a three-player fight)
*15% chance of Hiruma getting affected (20% in a 3-player fight, remains the same for a 2-player fight)
*10% chance of nothing happening (13% in a three-player fight)
In other words, if Hiruma was Player 4, Player 1 would have a 25% chance, Player 2 would have a 25% chance, Player 3 would have a 25% chance, Hiruma would have a 15% chance, and there would be a 10% chance of nothing happening.)

-Strength: 4/10
-Speed: 4/10
-Stamina: 9/10


----------



## Masaki (Nov 29, 2006)

Beet the Vandel Buster

Attacks: Start battle with Burning Lance, and guarding is the Crown Shield
Special 1: Zenon Winzard (sp?) (The attack with the Excellion Blade)
Special 2: Fire the Cyclone Gunner a few times
Ultimate: Attack with Boltic Axe

Strength: 5/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 4/10

(This can be changed if you would have the patience to make a different battle style for each Saiga.)

An alternate Beet (if you want to go through this instead of the other one):

Attacks: Attacks with spear or Saiga
Power up: Saiga that is chosen beforehand or by random
Special 1: Grab enemy and use Tengeki of Fire (like he used on Grunide)
Special 2: Attack with Saiga as follows
Burning Lance: Extend and attack from a far, with a finishing thrust
Excellion Blade: Charge and slash
Cyclone Gunner: Fire 6 shots
Crown Shield: Turn it into a flail and hit enemy
Boltic Axe: Shoot the shockwaves for attacks

Ultimate:
Burning Lance or Boltic Axe: Extend Lance, use as a pole vault, and come down on enemy with the Boltic Axe
Cyclone Gunner: Fire a huge shot with the sniper-thing
Crown Shield: If the enemy has a ki-like special, they shoot it and Beet reflects it.  If not, it's the same as Special 2
Excellion Blade: Zenon Winzard(?)

Beet:
Strength: 5/10
Speed: 5/10
Stamina: 5/10

Burning Lance:
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 5/10
Stamina: 4/10

Excellion Blade:
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 6/10

Cyclone Gunner:
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 8/10
Stamina: 4/10

Crown Shield (note that this will attack in flail form):
Strength: 6/10
Speed: 4/10
Stamina: 9/10

Boltic Axe:
Strength: 10/10
Speed: 3/10
Stamina: 5/10


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

Good luck.

Gotten any people to help you out?


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Dec 6, 2006)

Since the demo is in the works, should we stop posting characters?  Also, how goes the demo?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 6, 2006)

Cool!!!!   Finally, someone is making an all-anime character game can these following characters be in it?:

Goku
Krillin
Ryu (SF2V)
Ken Masters (SF2V)
Yusuke Urameshi
Inuyasha
Zatch Bell
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Pikachu
Sonic the Hedgehog
Monkey D. Luffy
Naruto Uzumaki
Yugi Moto
Yoh Asakura
Milk Chan (Super Milk Chan)

Edward Elric (FMA)
Alphonse Elric (FMA)
Naota Nandaba (FLCL)
Canti (FLCL)
Yamato Delgado (Battle B-Daman)

Sunny Pig (Tokyo Pig)

Shinichi Mechazawa (Cromartie High School)

Haru Glory (Rave Master)
Flint Hammerhead (Flint the Time Detective)

Mondo Ooya (Mon Colle Knights)

Tenchi Masaki (Tenchi Series)
Kenshin Himura
Ranma Saotome
Genki (Monster Rancher)

Haku (Spirited Away)
Totoro (My Neighbor Totoro)
Porco Rosso

Onmimon (Digimon)

Please tell which ones you'll pick and if not *tell me why*(be specific).


----------



## Megadoomer (Dec 7, 2006)

To answer your questions:

dxtr: no, not yet. I will once I finish the demo

HyperBlade13537: you can keep posting characters if you want to. As well, admittedly, I haven't gotten very far in the demo. However, I'll work as hard as I can on it over the next four days.

Hiruto Uzumaki: As long as you make a movelist, I'll try to incorporate them into the game. Here's my opinion on the characters that I have heard of (my comments are in bold). If I say they've already been given a moveset, it's probably in this topic somewhere.

Goku *Already given a moveset, will be in the demo*
Krillin *I'd be fine if you gave him a moveset, since the DB series only has 4 representators.*
Ryu (SF2V) *I'd be fine with him getting in, since he's been in an anime, and he'd already have a moveset compilable from Street Fighter games*
Ken Masters (SF2V) *No opinion*
Yusuke Urameshi *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Inuyasha *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Zatch Bell *No opinion*
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Pikachu *He could go in. There are already Digimon characters in the game (Guilmon is the only one posted so far, but I've thought of more), so it could allow the game to act out the 'Pokemon vs. Digimon' rivalry that seems to have existed since both of them came out*
Sonic the Hedgehog *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Monkey D. Luffy *Already given a moveset, will be in the demo*
Naruto Uzumaki *See above*
Yugi Moto *As long as he has more attacks than just summoning monsters (for example, inflicting a Penalty Game onto the opponent or using a flamethrower combining a spraypaint can and a burning cigarette butt)*
Yoh Asakura *I'd be perfectly fine with him getting in, since Shaman King always seems to get the shaft in the Jump Superstars series*
Edward Elric (FMA) *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Alphonse Elric (FMA) *I'd be fine with him getting in. If I am able to complete my plans for Story Mode, he would be a good partner for Ed.*
Tenchi Masaki (Tenchi Series) *As long as he doesn't have the Light Hawk Wings or Kami Tenchi involved in his moves (LHW can absorb any finite amount of energy, Kami Tenchi is literally a god), and as long as he's balanced, I'd be fine with him getting in*
Kenshin Himura *Already given a moveset, going to be in the game*
Ranma Saotome *See above*
Genki (Monster Rancher) *While I don't really like the Monster Rancher series, I'm very open-minded when it comes to putting characters into this game. As long as he has an interesting moveset and he's balanced, I'd be fine with him getting in*
Omnimon (Digimon) *The only Digimon that I could think of were Rookies that Digivolved into a higher form for their transformation, so Omnimon would be a nice change of pace from that for a Digimon character.*

I haven't heard of the rest of the characters, but if you can balance them out and give them good movesets, they will get into the game (most likely, anyways: I can't guarantee them all if the game takes up so much space that it makes the game undownloadable).


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Megadoomer said:


> To answer your questions:
> 
> dxtr: no, not yet. I will once I finish the demo
> 
> ...



Ken Masters - His is just the same as he was in the regular SF series.
Zatch Bell - How come you won't let him in the game? He can use lightning spells.
Milk Chan - Uses a tokarev, can heal quickly, has long sleeves for grabbing.
Naota - Good at swinging bats. Has robots come out of his head. Can transform into Atomsk Naota.
Canti - A robot that can manifest through Naota. He can transform into a launcher.
Yamato - He can fire projectiles from his B-Daman, Colbalt Blade.
Sunny Pig - He can alter reality by making other people's thought come to life.
Mechazawa - A robot that can withstand blades and transform into a motorcycle. He can also rally a bunch of delinquents.
Haru Glory - He can use the Decaforce Sword. Attacks: Rave-olution
Flint - Can use his father, Rocky(a stone hammer) as a weapon who can increase in size. Attacks: Hammerhead Rock, Flint Strike
Mondo - Can summon monsters just like Yugi.
Genki - Has good roller-blading skills, good speed, can use Moochi, Suezo, Tigher, and Golem to attack.
Haku - Has spiritual powers, knows spells, can transform into the Kohaku River Dragon.
Totoro - Can control plants. Grows giant trees.
Porco - Can use guns while flying in a figher plane.

FYI, you can go on Wiki for more info.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 12, 2006)

Jio (666 Satan)

Attacks: Attacks with wolf-like movements and some attacks with the ribbon
Power up: Satan
Special 1: Neo Zero
Special 2: Grab and absorb energy with left hand
Ultimate: That special attack he developed with Neo Zero

Strength: 4 (More powerful with Neo Zero)
Speed: 7
Stamina: 6

Satan:
Strength: 8
Speed: 5
Stamina: 7


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 18, 2006)

radishbak said:


> You should play Jump Superstars on the DS- it pretty much has most of the anime characters you have discussed, and its also a fighting game
> 
> You could pretty much just copy some of the movesets and stage ideas from there and transfer them over



That it does, but it doesn't have:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Inuyasha, Zatch, Pikachu, or Sonic.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Jan 18, 2007)

Megadoomer, how goes the demo?

Also, while Jump Superstars has tons of characters, most of them aren't playable.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 18, 2007)

_I'm certain that your video game will be worthwhile, Megadoomer! As usual, keep us updated on your progress with the project._


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Jan 24, 2007)

Must...keep topic...near the front page...so that Megadoomer will see it...and answer my question...

BUMP

Edit: Oh man, I wasted my 50th post with an overly-dramatic bump.

I have two questions:
  1.  How far along is the demo?
  2.  Will the Naruto characters be pre or post time-skip?


----------



## Maramusa (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, this game looks nice
Sorry if I sound noobish () but when will the demo come out?


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 2, 2007)

pretty sure he was just pulling you guy's chains


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Feb 2, 2007)

I really hope not.  Maybe he just forgot about this topic?


----------



## Megadoomer (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, but due to school, I did forget about this topic. However, I will start working on the demo again. Once again, I'm deeply sorry that I forgot about this topic.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry about it.  School does come first.


----------



## Masaki (Feb 8, 2007)

CHAMCHAM LIES.

Naw, seriously.  It's all good.


----------



## Geou (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, it looks like you're using Game Maker as well. I myself am developing a Naruto fighting game using the same tool. I can't wait to play yours; playing good games made with Game Maker always give me a fiery passion to develop my games some more.


----------



## Maramusa (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this game, but will this game be playable online or just against cpu's?


----------



## Megadoomer (Feb 12, 2007)

It will be playable online. However, since I haven't made an online game before, I'm not sure which is harder: making skilled CPUs or making an Online mode.


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 12, 2007)

a.i is far harder than online mode.


----------



## Geou (Feb 12, 2007)

Online with game maker fighting games? I'm not sure that's even possible with Game Maker games yet.

I dunno, maybe it's just because I've made enemy A.I. before in GM, but I think A.I. is a WHOLE lot easier than online, though both are very hard.


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 12, 2007)

there are plenty of software for getting online with games like these where all you need is one person acting as host and the other enters that i.p.


----------



## Maramusa (Mar 30, 2007)

Megadoomer said:


> It will be playable online. However, since I haven't made an online game before, I'm not sure which is harder: making skilled CPUs or making an Online mode.



Maybe you should make not-so skilled cpu's for training mode, and an online mode for the real deal


----------



## Maramusa (Apr 9, 2007)

bump         .


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds great. I hope it pans out


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Been a while.

Bump.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ooh, ooh, my turn!

Bump.


----------

